# why not do scan on the day of IUI to see if you have ovulated?



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, I have just done my first IUI and I am trying to learn all the details.

Why doesn't the doctor do a scan on the day of the IUI to see if you have ovulated? I took ovitrelle (r-hCG). The doctor was very confident that I would ovulate at around 36 hours. I found this disconcerting given that I read several posts by women saying their ovulation time varied...

I asked him about this variation and he insisted it would be fine to do the IUI at 42 hours after the ovitrelle shot. 

Any other experiences? I would feel better to do a scan on the day of ovulation - has anyone else asked for it?


----------



## Ro1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello! Just thought I would post back and say I'm no expert but we did IUI and got BFP on 3rd go after 2 cancelled attempts due to overstimming - we had IUI 40 hours after trigger shot, did panic if this would be too late but clinic assurred us it would be fine and it was!  As we had the 2 cancelled cycles they did do scans close to ovulation as we were advised not to proceed due to risk of multiple births and I think they can only see the follies rather than what is in them?  We then went onto do the next cycle only when the follies from the last cycle had gone on the scans in case there were good eggs in them.  Not sure of this helps but we do have success story with IUI and a wonderful, miracle as a result.  Will keep fingers crossed for you, but I remember only too clearly what a rollercoaster it was to ride... Infertility for whatever reason is the cruellest thing


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello Ro, thanks so much for sharing your experience!

I find it particularly hard when the doctor says "just trust me and do whatever I say" without giving me any further information on how things work. It gives a bad impression that they are covering up for something or for some lack of quality in their procedures.


----------



## karla.iui (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi EsperanzaV

We had the same question this cycle. The first round didn't take    and we wanted to be sure that I had ovulated.  but the nurse said that the egg isn't visible on an ultrasound unlike the follicle which shows up. Also they were terribly late 42 hrs but they said delay doesn't matter for IUI. It is just so frustrating when there is no explanation for their actions, though for us everything hinges on the whole thing working out.

I got to speak to a newly made acquaintance, a 70yr old fertility expert. She still acts as a consultant and she reassured me about the above.   that things work out well...

Cheers Karla


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

good luck ladies


----------



## esperanzav (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all, I find it really upsetting not to get detailed answers. I mean, we have to deal with all the emotional baggage for ttc and  at the very least, we should be able to get all these answers. My doctor isn't very accessible in that respect. 

And I see so many other people asking so many questions on these forums, it's really disconcerting to see how much we just lack basic information and answers. There should be much more information available...   

"but the nurse said that the egg isn't visible on an ultrasound unlike the follicle "

Well, that I have learned by now   the egg is minuscule. But what I meant is if you did a scan on the morning of the day of the IUI, if you still hadn't ovulated, the follicles would be visible on the u/s. Wouldn't that be too early to do the IUI  then? Doing a u/s the day of the IUI could ensure that at least the follicles were no longer visible because you presumably had ovulated 

This is what I find frustrating, it's already a matching game, and it seems the doctors don't do everything possible to improve our chances...


----------

